# Nutty Balls



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Balls

Great for kids to make. 

Combine: 
1/2 cup peanut butter (natural)
1/2 cup dry milk
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup nuts (walnuts, peanuts) chopped
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1 cup Rice Krispies (any toasted brand)

Mix ingredients with clean hands. Shape into balls (1 inch). Dip hands in water first so cookies don't stick. Refrigerate and enjoy!

***Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

